

Macklemore & Ryan Lewis’ “Can’t Hold Us” Goes Double Platinum - eightyone
http://www.themaskedgorilla.com/macklemore-ryan-lewis-cant-hold-us-goes-double-platinum/

======
eightyone
I'd really like to see the duo publish a book. They're making boatloads of
money while spreading good messages such as anti-materialism, equal rights for
LGBT, etc.

